# Apple stickers waterproof?



## idiot (Sep 10, 2006)

Quick question, are the two stickers that come with apple products waterproof?

I want to stick one on my Nalgene water bottle but I wasn't sure if it would wash away.


Thanks! :love2:


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

If you apply the sticker when the bottle is clean and dry, I would imagine it would last a while.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep - I had likely the only Apple logo shower curtain for years. 

A few peeled but most stuck on the flexible material so I think a carefully applied sticker would last on a bottle.

I have one stuck on leather that is likely 15 years old and still looks great. I used to do my passports but I think that's verboten now.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, idiot (not insulting ya bud, just point out your "creative" username)! I had a stick put onto a dirty car, and after about half a year it peeled off.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------

